# Mikrofon geht bei Steam nicht



## KempA (16. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass mein Mikrofon bei Steam nicht funktioniert.
Im Ts funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Bei Steam jedoch (und somit auch in allen Spielen), geht jedoch nichts. Das Mikro wird erkannt, aber beim Pegeltest im Steam schlägt nichts aus.
Kennt jemand zufällig das Problem?

Grüße!


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. August 2015)

Stummschalter oder push to talk aktiv


----------



## KempA (16. August 2015)

Leider nein


----------



## KempA (16. August 2015)

Sobald ich das Mikrofon an das Mainboard und nicht an die Soundkarte schließe, funktioniert alles problemlos. Ist ja aber auch nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache


----------



## sh4sta (16. August 2015)

Ist denn auch die richtige Soundkarte in Steam unter Einstelleungen--->Voice ausgewählt? Also deine eigentliche Soundkarte und nicht deine Onboard?


greetz


*edit* ok grad gesehen das Steam automatisch die WindowsSettings benutzt.

*edit 2* Hab mal kurz gegoogelt, hast Du schon versucht die Onboard-SoKa zu deaktivieren(im Bios oder GeräteManager)?


----------



## KempA (17. August 2015)

Die Onboard-Karte zu deaktivieren hab ich noch nicht versucht.
Werd ich später mal versuchen


----------



## sh4sta (18. August 2015)

Und hat es funktioniert? Damit man Zukünftig weiß, wie es zu beheben is^^


greetz


----------



## KempA (18. August 2015)

Hab es jetzt eben erst versucht. Hat aber leider nicht geklappt, das Problem besteht nach wie vor.


----------



## Shona (27. August 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> *edit* ok grad gesehen das Steam automatisch die WindowsSettings benutzt.


Nö keine Ahnung voher du das hast aber du kannst das Mikro auswählen das du willst...Hab selbst das Mikro von meiner Webcam drin uns das ist nichtmal angeschlossen...
Hab auch nen Kumpel gefragt der eine Soundkarte extra noch drin hat, er macht das auch nicht anders

Anleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Mikro da nicht drin ist, dann stimmt was mit deinem Headset nicht, wobei die Einstellung beim TS genauso geht wenn man will und da wird es angezeigt.
Wenn man natürlich auswählt das er es selbst suchen soll, dann findet er alles aber nicht das headset das man will.


----------



## sh4sta (27. August 2015)

@Shona

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, weil er halt direkt die Windows Settings auf gemacht hat. Da ich kein anderes Mic habe, als das was angeschlossen ist, konnte ich natürlich nicht sehen/wissen das man da Extra eins für Steam wählen kann. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, das er automatisch das von Windows übernimmt.  Aber thx für die Info. 


greetz


----------



## KempA (27. August 2015)

Also das Mikro wird da schon angezeigt, aber es kommt nix an. Das Mikro funktioniert ansonsten auch.


----------



## Shona (28. August 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Also das Mikro wird da schon angezeigt, aber es kommt nix an. Das Mikro funktioniert ansonsten auch.



Du musst das Mikro dort als "Standartkommunikationsgerät" markieren*, wie du es bei mir auf dem Bild siehst. Ansonsten nimmt Steam automatisch ein anderes das vll dort noch zu sehen ist.
Wenn ich z. B. das andere auf Bild als "Standartkommunikationsgerät" markiere, dann ist es egal ob ich das von der Webcam auswähle, Steam ändert es wieder. Habe selbst lange gebraucht um das rauszufinden.


*Linksklick auf das Headset -> unten auf den Pfeil neben dem Button "Standart" -> "Standartkommunikationsgerät" auswählen -> Alles bestätigen

Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen blockiert irgendwas dein Mikro in Steam, würde dann einfach mal in Google suchen als "xyz Headset + Steam"


----------

